# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  "trzaski w głowie"

## polcia

witam nie wiem gdzie to dokładnie umieścić to co mnie spotyka od jakiegoś czasu.....
kilka miesięcy temu miałam dziwną sytuację, przebudziłam się w nocy, ale nie mogłam się ruszyć, zasadniczo paraliż senny ale nie, temu dziwnemu czemuś zaczęły towarzyszyć silne trzaski w głowie, jakby mi czaszka pękała, potem szum przeradzający się w pisk, nie mogłam się ruszyć i nic powiedzieć, potem dostałam drgawek,
potem był spokój doczytałam się też, że są to typowe objawy towarzyszące OOBE czyli wychodzeniu z ciała <czego nigdy nie praktykowałam wcześniej> poza tym pojawiło się to w sposób zupełnie przeze mnie niekontrolowany
dziwne zjawisko pojawiało się kilkakrotnie ale na krótko
dziw w nocy znów się to zdarzyło, tylko, że tym razem przed snem, zaczęło szumieć i trzaskać więc już wiedziałam że "nadchodzi" miałam pełną świadomość tego co się dzieję, ale nie mogłam się ruszyć a ni nic powiedzieć,  ostatkiem sił otworzyłam oczy i przemogłam się żeby wstać, po pół godzinie postanowiłam znów się położyć bo zmęczenie było silniejsze i znów się zaczęło, dostałam drgawek,miałam wrażenie też że wykręca mi szczękę
dziś doczytałam się że podobne objawy mogą towarzyszyć nerwicom
jeśli ktoś ma radę i podpowiedź co to może być i jak działać dalej
proszę o pomoc
dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------

